# تصميم باب مبسط اهداء للاخوة المتدربين



## salah_design (15 مارس 2011)

تصميم باب من بداية الفكرة على الكورل درو وحتى اخراجها على الارت كام 
































ارجو القبول 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## tito_dz (16 مارس 2011)

تصميم ممتاز ومتقن
تلم ايديك


----------



## Eng aya ali (6 أبريل 2011)

جميل ما شاء الله


----------



## عصام حمامي (6 أبريل 2011)

السلم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كيف حالك أستاذ صلاح أرجو أن تكون بتمام الصحة والعافية
أري معرفة كيفية رسم الجزء العلوي للباب ( الجزء الذي يشبه المزهرية)
و أريد معرفة الطريقة لجعل عمل ما يبدأ بسماكة صفر و ينتهي بالسماكة التي أريدها
و إذا بالإمكان أن تشرح لي طريقة سهلة لتشكيل أنف إنسان من صورة .
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (7 أبريل 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> السلم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> كيف حالك أستاذ صلاح أرجو أن تكون بتمام الصحة والعافية
> أري معرفة كيفية رسم الجزء العلوي للباب ( الجزء الذي يشبه المزهرية)
> و أريد معرفة الطريقة لجعل عمل ما يبدأ بسماكة صفر و ينتهي بالسماكة التي أريدها
> ...


وعليكم السلام اخي عصام
شرح الطريقة ام بخصوص باقي الاسئلة فارجو التواصل على الخاص
ارجو ان يكون فيها الجواب الشافي
لا تحرمنا من الدعاء



تستطيع التشكل بالرسومات كما تريد 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (7 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم الله ينور عليك اخى صلاح ربنا يبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## abo_slaim (7 أبريل 2011)

رائع 

شكرا لك


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء محمد وابو سليم
اسف لتاخري بالرد
وبارك الله فيكم واشكركم على طيب كلامكم


----------



## tarek shata (4 مايو 2011)

سلام اللة عليك ورحمة الة وبركاتة​
الاخ صلاح // شكرا لك على ما انت صانعة
انا تعلمت من دروسك الاول والثانى مع متابعة الفيديوة على الياهوة 
جزاك اللة خيرا ووفقك الى ماتحب


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

tarek shata قال:


> سلام اللة عليك ورحمة الة وبركاتة​
> 
> الاخ صلاح // شكرا لك على ما انت صانعة
> انا تعلمت من دروسك الاول والثانى مع متابعة الفيديوة على الياهوة
> جزاك اللة خيرا ووفقك الى ماتحب


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر لله اولا واخرا
ويسعدني ان اعلم انك استفدت من دروسي وهذا ما اصبوا اليه اخي
تقبل تحياتي
وادعوا لي ما استطعت


----------



## yousef hiari (16 مايو 2011)

الاخ الاستاذ صلاح ممكن تعطينا عنوانك لمراسلتك
بريدي الالكتروني هو [email protected]


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

yousef hiari قال:


> الاخ الاستاذ صلاح ممكن تعطينا عنوانك لمراسلتك
> بريدي الالكتروني هو [email protected]


حياك الله يا اخي الكريم
لقد ضفتك عندي على الياهو واميل الهوت اعطاك اياه الاخ محمد وعد بارك الله فيكما
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## waredf (18 مايو 2011)

الله يخليك اخ صلاح وشكرا لك


----------



## salah_design (18 مايو 2011)

waredf قال:


> الله يخليك اخ صلاح وشكرا لك


اشكرك على دعائك 
واشكر لك مرورك
تقبل تحياتي


----------

